# Kok pronunciation



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Please tell me the cranial hump on a fishes head is not pronounced \ˈkÃ¤k\ ??


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I always thought it was the nuchal hump.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe it's pronounced "coke". It is a nuchal hump, but on FH's for some reason it's called a kok.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea different hobbyist call it different terms. cranial, nachal same difference IMO. Unless its specifically call a nachal when it comes to fish terms. Im sure nachal is a more professional term when it comes to fish heads but I have heard cranial hump before and it makes sense right? 
Anyways im not trying to answer my own question or anything but my mom has her masters in English and she said that it was pronounuced cock as far as the pronunciation symbols go . Just curious if anyone knew for sure. thx again


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I either pronounce it like "cock" or like "bump on it's head"...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

it is pronounced coke, but i've always went with nuchal hump.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, I just go with nuchal hump as well.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

"kok" for FH for me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I remember *gage* said it was pronounced 'coke.'

Nuchal hump should be reserved for cichlids, kok for fh. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> I believe it's pronounced "coke". It is a nuchal hump, but on FH's for some reason it's called a kok.


its because kok (pronounced COKE) is i believe Vietnamese for "Horn"


----------

